# smallest species of iguana?



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone know the answer to above and how big they grow etc? basically its just for educational purposes and i was just wondering.

thanks in advance guys.

Spuddy


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> anyone know the answer to above and how big they grow etc? basically its just for educational purposes and i was just wondering.
> 
> thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Spuddy


 
ok nobody knows then i take it? lol


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dont know the right answer, but Chuckwalla's are pretty small (about bearded dragon size) and their a member of the iguanid family : victory:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Dont know the right answer, but Chuckwalla's are pretty small (about bearded dragon size) and their a member of the iguanid family : victory:


ahh thank you my man! ... shall check them out now, also just done some searching on this forum and come across soemone saying desert iggys are pretty small, so gonna have a look at them too, may have to get some if i like them as i love iggys but just dont have the room now for a big 6ft + one.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

chuckwallas are iggy family but more hard to comme by and more expensive than the desert iggy which are more readily available in pet shops ..
desert iggy are cool ..very active and fun to watch too : victory:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah but if it came to the crunch Tina i'd rather have my chuckwalla :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thanks all the same but he's such a character. Full of intellegence, fun to watch and also fun to take out. Having to tame him down is proving almost as difficult as taming a large iggy but its rewarding.

Biggest downside to chucks for me is most of them are wild caught. We were very lucky with ours gettin a good un. but i wouldn't change him for the world :flrt:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah I have a male Chuckwalla, I find him hilarious.! Most chuckies are wild caught aswell. My chuck is called trevor..and is a complete nutter, he breaks ceramics' and does pull ups on his uvb he actually has peck muscles! he is crazy and will bite you for carrots.. they are brilliant little creatures tho.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah but if it came to the crunch Tina i'd rather have my chuckwalla :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Thanks all the same but he's such a character. Full of intellegence, fun to watch and also fun to take out. Having to tame him down is proving almost as difficult as taming a large iggy but its rewarding.
> 
> Biggest downside to chucks for me is most of them are wild caught. We were very lucky with ours gettin a good un. but i wouldn't change him for the world :flrt:


 
yeah chucks are great i have 7 all living together all captive bred too but still they arnt easy to obtain ...and any eggs i get next year will also be staying with me :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

desert iguanas are pretty small about bearded dragon size


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

desert igs are much slimmer than beardies - probably the same in length though and have similar husbandry requirements other than they are mainly veggie!!! I love my igs  they are good fun to watch - not owned a uro though


----------

